# "Get Lost!" "I already picked up the box set."



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This isn't a review per se. In fact, I've only glanced at one of the discs from the box set.

So, what possessed me to swing by Best Buy this morning on the way home from the dentist to pick up the set? Well, it turns out that some of Best Buy's sets of the series include "Lost: The Journey" which is the recap episode that aired on April 27th prior to the final four episodes of the season. It also contains NO chapter stop, much like the _24_ season one box set. The bonus DVD also includes two additional bonus clips. It would make a interesting appendix.

The series is presented in 16:9 aspect ratio instead of the 4:3 ratio. I didn't keep any of the episodes on my DirecTiVo, but I'll record tomorrow nights episode to see if it was cut off at the top and bottom for DVD, or cut off at the sides for broadcast.

In terms of packaging... _Star Trek_ Classic still holds the title for worst packaging. But, box set packaging seems to gone a step cheaper. Anyone remember the _Ultimate Matrix_ box set w/o the Neo Bust. They had specially designed trays that could hold TWO discs instead of one... and you have to remove the front disk in order to get to the other one. Such is the packaging here. (And, to be fair, this criticism also extends to the two-disk _Forest Gump_ DVD. Even though it's a double-wide DVD case, there is a lot of wasted space as THAT case implements that same two-disc arrangement).

Gotta love the suits. Not only do we now have the interview/commentary disclaimer when you load up the disc, but now it shows up at the beginning of the episode if you have the commentary selected. However, I played the first part of the Pilot-Part One episode, and they actually switched to some behind-the-scenes footage and then back to the actual show.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I did a quick A-B comparison just now of "Do No Harm". It appears that the series was broadcast with the sides chopped off. Another interesting aspect is that if you have your player set to 4:3 P&S, it will "zoom in" and display the show as broadcast. (This should shut out all of the black bar complainers).

I really need to bug Toshiba to get some updated firmware for both of my Toshiba players. My SD-4960 (which was a free replacement of my SD-3108 due to a class action settlement) sometimes displays Disney menus improperly, while the downstairs Toshiba occassionally glitches on a disc or two. That's how I discovered the "zoom in".


----------

